# Florida requirements for Commercial Kitchen?



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

I know each State has their own Red Tape and I have been waiting weeks from Govmt Departments to get any answers so I figure I'd ask you all...

I'm looking into starting a small on-line confectionery but have run into the snag of needing a Commercial Kitchen.  Might anyone know just WHAT is required to make a kitchen 'Commercial'?  IF costs were way out there we were looking into other options like getting a mobile kitchen/trailer fully permitted and just making our items from there.   Anyone have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

In general, you will need a triple sink.  Wash/rinse/sanitize.  Then you will need NSF certified equipment like a commercial mixer.  If you are running gas you will need a hood and an ansul system.  Those are the basics and pretty universal.  For more specifics you will need to contact your local agency or agencies.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

-Grease trap,

-dedicated washroom for employees,

-sanitizing plan,

-commercial refrigeration,

-haacp plans from when raw ingredients come in to finished products on the shelf. 

-Smooth gap/crack free floors and cielings,

-lighting fixtures with non-breakable lenses,

-meets local fire codes

and so forth.

Health Dept can give you a brochure or info on what they want.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You might want to look at: http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/hr/licensing/GT_Catering.html as a starting point.

Also, the 2009 Food Code (federal) is often adopted by states and you can review it at: http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/RetailFoodProtection/FoodCode/FoodCode2009/


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are selling on line , you are interstate some fed laws may apply. Florida has state laws as well as individual county laws and regulations. Contact your counties health dept to start.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks All!  I HAVE contacted my local Departments but I have been playing pass the Chump for over a month.  Been passed from one Department to the next and have gotten more info from you all in just a day!   From what I have read the State of Florida will not allow any food prep in a residence.  So the over all answer is we CAN'T make out home kitchen a certified Commercial kitchen?

Thanks Again!


----------



## melsplace (Mar 2, 2012)

I have gone through it all. even a mobile truck or trailer needs a commisary [commercial kit] depending on where you are, there are kitchens just for your needs. in my area[pinellas ] I use a kitchen named Your Pro Kitchen. It is a kitchen just for this purpose.

At this time I am working on getting a kitchen closer to me.


----------



## lisaborges710 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you are trying to certify your home kitchen to a commercial kitchen, you'll have to contact your local county agencies as the state website clearly saids it is not allowed.......http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/hr/faqs/hr_faq_catering.html

*1. Q: Can I run a catering business out of my home?*

*A: *No. Florida law prohibits conducting food establishment operations in a private home, a room used as living or sleeping quarters, or an area directly opening into a room used as living or sleeping quarters.


----------



## chillinpops (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm looking for a commercial kitchen in the 30A area of the Florida panhandle.  Any idea of how I could find a commercial kitchen in that area?


----------



## danada (Mar 17, 2014)

look up cottage food law.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I suggest you write to The Health Dept in the county youare interested in as they all are slightly different. Example Broward, Palm Beach, and dade county are side by side but all have differnt requirements. Then write the Dept of State Business  Licenseing division for overall  business and other permits and Tax Id  s  they are in Tallahassee Fl.


----------

